# Sanibel 10 days to go!!



## shagnut (Jul 4, 2012)

Woo hoo!! Really looking forward to this. So far all I've planned to do is  relax, go shelling, go shelling, relax go shelling.  I've already bought my bullfrog. I am going on the Princess Cruise thingy out of Ft Myers ( it was half off at Groupon . go to Cayo Costa to go SHELLING.  I may go on the casino boat to play some bj, and also  ride the Thriller!!  & Ding Darling.  

Rest: I'm thinking of Grandma Dots, BUbble Room, Doc Ford's , Cheesburger Cheeseburger, Over Easy Cafe.  Not into real fancy , pricey.  Like local, diners, seafood. If there is anywhere else you'd like to recommend or something that I'm planning on that's not too good please let me know. 


I am looking forward to seeing JoAnn.  If anyone else wants to meet up, just let me know.  

   shaggy


----------



## Dori (Jul 4, 2012)

Shaggy, have a wonderful time! Keep your eyes peeled for the dolphins. They are so wonderful to watch. 

Dori


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 5, 2012)

We like the Timbers and the Green Flash.  Also really enjoyed the boat ride to Cabbage Key from the marina on Andy Rosse (by the Bubble Room).


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 5, 2012)

just be careful with those holey moleys!


----------



## shagnut (Jul 5, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> just be careful with those holey moleys!




Pat I don't think this group knows about my holey moleys  (LOL
I am covered in moles & went to a dermy and he wants me to wear 50spf.  I never burn, except for my lips.  He froze & snipped 15 skin tags/& moles . Dang it hurt. Nothing cancerous. I only had him take off the ones that were rubbing on my clothing & my neck. . I also had a rash & the itchy's . 

He also wanted to know why I was so tan & told him I got it from riding in my Mini convertable. Told him my legs were white. At the end I asked him if he'd like to go for a ride withthe top down.  A resounding No.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 5, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> We like the Timbers and the Green Flash.  Also really enjoyed the boat ride to Cabbage Key from the marina on Andy Rosse (by the Bubble Room).



I don't know how to do a double quote . I thought Andy Rosse was the name of a boat or captain of a boat so did a search and found out it was a street. Bychance is this Captiva Cruises?  .  shaggy


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't remember the company, but here is the boat:






Here is Cabbage Key (supposedly the motivation for Jimmy Buffett's "Cheeseburger in Paradise", but they don't sell french fries!):






And the dolphins play in your wake as you cruise along the Pine Island Sound:






The Captain tells a funny story during his safety check.  The boat is 11 feet tall, but the water is only 6 feet deep.  So if the boat sinks, go up to the top deck.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 5, 2012)

I checked it out , yes it is Captiva Cruises. Wonder if he'd give me a discount if I did 2 tours?  shaggy


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 6, 2012)

Any cruise with Captiva Cruises is great.  The sunset cruise on the sailboat is just wonderful.  I tried to catch the "green flash" on camera, but didn't. 

Please let me know what you think of SBC.  Also, say hi to Eric for me.


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 6, 2012)

We liked the Lazy Flamingo for eats      --  very very casual.    Good seafood.   Very cold beer


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder....will call you later today.  Why don't we meet for lunch when you land....will talk about where later...OK?


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 6, 2012)

shagnut said:


> I checked it out , yes it is Captiva Cruises. Wonder if he'd give me a discount if I did 2 tours?  shaggy



You'll have to ask HIM.  You're welcome.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 6, 2012)

We always enjoy eating at the Island Cow once or twice while we're in the area.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 6, 2012)

shaggy, i am pretty sure there is a coupon in the Entertainment book, also lots of times in the News press, for Captiva Cruises


----------



## silentg (Jul 16, 2012)

*Just saying Hi*

Hi Shaggy,
I have not seen you on here lately.  Probably because I have not been on much myself.  Have a great vacation.  I just wanted to say hi!

TerryC


----------



## hefleycatz (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds great.  Please post when you get back and let us know all about it.  BTW, where are you staying.  We are trying to get an exchange into Sanibel for early summer '13  

lee


----------

